# Harry Evans



## meleeka (21 May 2020)

So there’s another upsetting  video doing the rounds on FB.   I just wonder how he keeps getting away with it? 😡. Are NI animal welfare laws different to ours?  I just can’t understand how he hasn’t been brought to account for all his dishonesty  and cruelty?  Of course he’s not the only one doing it, but these latest videos are just horrific.


----------



## scats (21 May 2020)

I had to hide all the posts of this on FB as it was genuinely breaking my heart to watch.  Vile human being.


----------



## Roasted Chestnuts (21 May 2020)

I saw that. He even admitted that he knocked its tooth out by losing his temper as it kicked him 🤬🤬 he needs strung up by the balls and smacked with a cricket bat


----------



## Meowy Catkin (21 May 2020)

What the ....? 

It's probably a good thing that I have no idea what you are talking about. It sounds truly horrific.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (21 May 2020)

How is this guy still walking? He’s been doing this stuff for years and still gets away with it 😡


----------



## TheSpottyCobby (21 May 2020)

I saw the video, had to quickly stop watching. Can't get the poor creature out of my head. How is he still getting away with this?!


----------



## meleeka (21 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			How is this guy still walking? He’s been doing this stuff for years and still gets away with it 😡
		
Click to expand...

That’s what I genuinely don’t get.  In this country, if there’s enough pressure via FB, the RSPCA do seem to act. How has this been going on so long with no Justice?

I wonder if he has a security guard at his yard?


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (21 May 2020)

It’s the first thing I saw when I looked at fb this am and I can’t get the image out of my head 😭


----------



## Scotsbadboy (21 May 2020)

Harry needs his legs breaking and his teeth knocked out. Happy to do both!


----------



## Asha (21 May 2020)

Its truly appalling, ive read some of the responses on the posts, and it seems as though someone has reported him to the authorities in NI. I have also sent it onto someone i know in NI, who might be able to send it to the relevant people as well.


----------



## southerncomfort (21 May 2020)

I couldn't watch.  The still photo was enough to make me sick to my stomach. 😥


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (21 May 2020)

More videos have just beeb posted. I hope he is in some serious shit now


----------



## Equi (21 May 2020)

He gets away with it because people keep buying the horses and selling to him.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (21 May 2020)

clairefeekerry1 said:



			More videos have just beeb posted. I hope he is in some serious shit now
		
Click to expand...

What has been posted now? I don't want to see them.

Utterly heartbreaking to watch. He has been reported by numerous people to the local police and RSPCA equivalent but nothing is done. It seems the attitude is that 'that is the way that travellers do things' (their words in the email response, not mine). Why, when there are a thousand jobs he could have, is he involved with animals when he clearly has so much contempt for them that he would beat them mercilessly without a second thought.


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (21 May 2020)

AShetlandBitMeOnce said:



			What has been posted now? I don't want to see them.

Utterly heartbreaking to watch. He has been reported by numerous people to the local police and RSPCA equivalent but nothing is done. It seems the attitude is that 'that is the way that travellers do things' (their words in the email response, not mine). Why, when there are a thousand jobs he could have, is he involved with animals when he clearly has so much contempt for them that he would beat them mercilessly without a second thought.
		
Click to expand...

same sort of stuff, couldn’t watch it all. Whipping the living daylights out of a horse that refused a jump, some sort of pony in a trap tied down in a bog, again couldn’t watch it all. It’s on dodgy horse dealers and is getting the hell shared out of it


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (21 May 2020)

clairefeekerry1 said:



			same sort of stuff, couldn’t watch it all. Whipping the living daylights out of a horse that refused a jump, some sort of pony in a trap tied down in a bog, again couldn’t watch it all. It’s on dodgy horse dealers and is getting the hell shared out of it
		
Click to expand...

Right, I'm glad I haven't seen it - I am part of those groups though so I think I'll just avoid them for a short while. It's really important that this gets publicity though - hopefully eventually he can be held repsonsible!


----------



## ester (21 May 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/PoliceMidUlster/posts/3168774089834452


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2020)

I understand that it can be delicate work for the police giving out information on _possibly_ ongoing investigations but that response is just insulting. 

The whole nonsense going on about him being a "Traveller" and therefore immune to animal abuse allegations is also insulting. Not how it works!


----------



## Sugarplum Furry (21 May 2020)

The video is horrifying beyond words, and what's worse is the evil little chit seems to take great delight inflicting such cruelty.


----------



## 9tails (21 May 2020)

The dodgy dealers pages are awash with Harry Evans today, posts brought up with the same type of shit from years ago as well as the recent abuse. At best, this kid is in the wrong job.  As I don't mix in that type of circle, I don't know whether this sort of "horsemanship" is seen as acceptable.  But I can't imagine that those reputable dealers who deal from NI or Ireland are best pleased to be associated with this monster.  Human nature being as it is, the reputation of his poor, abused and unsound horses will become the yardstick that all Irish horses are seen by.


----------



## meleeka (21 May 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/419681414743747/posts/3169112136467314


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2020)

Someone on the social media desk has had a kick up the *rse. Much better response!


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (21 May 2020)

equi said:



			He gets away with it because people keep buying the horses and selling to him.
		
Click to expand...

Indeed! When will people learn to research before buying


----------



## smolmaus (21 May 2020)

9tails said:



			Human nature being as it is, the reputation of his poor, abused and unsound horses will become the yardstick that all Irish horses are seen by.
		
Click to expand...

Well he's in Northern Ireland to start with, he's unequivocally not a member of the travelling community and not by any means seen as a reputable dealer as far as I can tell so I would hope not?


----------



## ester (21 May 2020)

It's baffling to see how anyone thought that first response was appropriate.


----------



## Shilasdair (21 May 2020)

If he is being investigated, perhaps this post should be removed?


----------



## ester (21 May 2020)

I think it's only live court cases which we are not permitted to discuss?


----------



## Mari (21 May 2020)

9tails said:



			The dodgy dealers pages are awash with Harry Evans today, posts brought up with the same type of shit from years ago as well as the recent abuse. At best, this kid is in the wrong job.  As I don't mix in that type of circle, I don't know whether this sort of "horsemanship" is seen as acceptable.  But I can't imagine that those reputable dealers who deal from NI or Ireland are best pleased to be associated with this monster.  Human nature being as it is, the reputation of his poor, abused and unsound horses will become the yardstick that all Irish horses are seen by.
		
Click to expand...

He’s not a kid.  He’s a fully grown sadistic man.


----------



## Leo Walker (21 May 2020)

Just so people are aware he is the main supplier for most of the dodgy dealers in the UK. Meadow stud/Sammarie Pheby and the like.


----------



## meleeka (22 May 2020)

It’s been reported that he’s now fled to England, so he’s a coward as well as a sadist.  No doubt one of his equally scummy friends will hide him for a while.


----------



## Ceriann (22 May 2020)

Absolutely horrified me - I watched one of the videos as I hadn’t read the messages to warn on content.  He’s incredibly cruel but also either arrogant or stupid (or a mix of both) - in a world currently more focussed than ever on social media he’s made these available with him plain to see and with commentary.  I can only hope the fact the authorities are quieter due to lockdown and social media is after him that this is properly pursued.


----------



## holeymoley (22 May 2020)

I’ve only seen the screenshots but that’s enough for me. Absolutely disgusting excuse of a person. Makes me ill.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2020)

I am on leave today so able to spend more time with the horses in a leisurely rather than structured way.  Simply leaning on a gate watching my little group peacefully grazing I started to think about the horses in the hands of Evans and what they have suffered.

I just don't understand how anyone can be cruel and get obviously get pleasure from it.  Many horses suffer neglect and poor practice from ignorant owners, but Evans is on another level.  I hope the Irish authorities can deal with it there end and I hope the exposure in the UK will help stop people from buying horses from bin end dealers.

Mine all had an extra pat and cuddle this morning and were told they have no idea how lucky they are.


----------



## smolmaus (22 May 2020)

I know I'm being pedantic but he is in the UK.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (22 May 2020)

There’s a petition now live to get something done about it


----------



## Cinnamontoast (22 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



			There’s a petition now live to get something done about it
		
Click to expand...

Do you have a link?


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (22 May 2020)

https://www.change.org/p/police-ser...xp=message-22317711-en-GB&share_bandit_var=v0


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (22 May 2020)

Link posted, hope it works!


----------



## AFB (22 May 2020)

PictusSweetDreams said:



https://www.change.org/p/police-service-of-north-of-ireland-harry-evans-horse-stud-to-be-shut-down-due-to-cruelty-and-neglect?utm_content=cl_sharecopy_22317711_en-GB:v11&recruited_by_id=8e68d330-9c2c-11ea-b0f5-112a6cc6c5cd&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=psf_combo_share_message&utm_term=psf_combo_share_initial&share_bandit_exp=message-22317711-en-GB&share_bandit_var=v0

Click to expand...

Signed, thank you - I saw these videos not long after they surfaced, they're pretty sadistic.


----------



## Cortez (22 May 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am on leave today so able to spend more time with the horses in a leisurely rather than structured way.  Simply leaning on a gate watching my little group peacefully grazing I started to think about the horses in the hands of Evans and what they have suffered.

I just don't understand how anyone can be cruel and get obviously get pleasure from it.  Many horses suffer neglect and poor practice from ignorant owners, but Evans is on another level.  I hope the Irish authorities can deal with it there end and I hope the exposure in the UK will help stop people from buying horses from bin end dealers.

Mine all had an extra pat and cuddle this morning and were told they have no idea how lucky they are.
		
Click to expand...

He is in Northern Ireland, which has the highest rate of animal cruelty in the UK apparently (also the centre of dog fighting rings; wild life and exotic animal trade hub too). Despicable human being, I've signed and shared the petition.


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (22 May 2020)

AdorableAlice said:



			I am on leave today so able to spend more time with the horses in a leisurely rather than structured way.  Simply leaning on a gate watching my little group peacefully grazing I started to think about the horses in the hands of Evans and what they have suffered.

I just don't understand how anyone can be cruel and get obviously get pleasure from it.  Many horses suffer neglect and poor practice from ignorant owners, but Evans is on another level.  I hope the Irish authorities can deal with it there end and I hope the exposure in the UK will help stop people from buying horses from bin end dealers.

Mine all had an extra pat and cuddle this morning and were told they have no idea how lucky they are.
		
Click to expand...

I did exactly the same yesterday morning. Woke up, looked at fb and it was the first thing I saw. When I checked my boys I felt the urge to give them a big pat and hug on the basis of what I’d seen that morning.


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			He is in Northern Ireland, which has the highest rate of animal cruelty in the UK apparently (also the centre of dog fighting rings, wild life and exotic animal trade hub too).
		
Click to expand...

What a sad world we live in.


----------



## smolmaus (22 May 2020)

Cortez said:



			He is in Northern Ireland, which has the highest rate of animal cruelty in the UK apparently (also the centre of dog fighting rings; wild life and exotic animal trade hub too).
		
Click to expand...

I would believe this but haven't heard of any stats available. Hard to get that kind of data I suppose. Certainly we have had a lot of high profile cases in recent years and if there's anything I can see ex-(or current)paramilitary lads being into its dog fighting.

Edit: 45 animal cruelty convictions for 2 million population in 2018 vs 148 convictions in England and wales for a pop of 58 million.


----------



## Wheels (22 May 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I would believe this but haven't heard of any stats available. Hard to get that kind of data I suppose. Certainly we have had a lot of high profile cases in recent years and if there's anything I can see ex-(or current)paramilitary lads being into its dog fighting.

Edit: 45 animal cruelty convictions for 2 million population in 2018 vs 148 convictions in England and wales for a pop of 58 million.
		
Click to expand...

Does that mean we have more cruelty per head of population in NI or are we better at convicting people here?


----------



## Amymay (22 May 2020)

Signed


----------



## smolmaus (22 May 2020)

Wheels said:



			Does that mean we have more cruelty per head of population in NI or are we better at convicting people here?
		
Click to expand...

I would hope its not the former but I am not really equipped to do a deep dive into sentencing regulations tbh.

From the 2019 DAERA-NI report "Although the increase in the total of complaints received from the previous year was relatively small, there were 9,553 inspections carried out during 2018. In addition, a total of 42 prosecutions were completed, a significant increase on the previous year. "

England and wales had ~10,000 investigations. So NI is "inspecting" almost the same no of cases. Still hard to tell since different bodies are responsible and probably have different standards for what an "inspection" means vs an actual criminal investigation. Certainly tho we are improving on convictions year on year. It makes no sense that the no. of sadists living here doubled in 12 months.


----------



## char3479 (22 May 2020)

He is a cruel, disgusting person (stating the obvious here). Primarily, I would just really like to know that the poor horse with the tooth is being looked after. I can't bear thinking of the suffering it endured...


----------



## Jules111 (22 May 2020)

Those videos and pictures are heart-breaking. I wonder how many of those poor creatures were re-homed or sold on by owners who couldn't face putting to sleep and wanted a companion home, or were they sold cheaply to a "forever" home for a quieter life.  It really makes me determined that my guys will be with me till the end.  No criticism to anybody who sells, I'm very grateful that the people who owned my boys before I did looked after them to the best of their ability and sold them on to me.  Videos like this really do highlight how there are most definitely fates worse than PTS, once horses are sold on it's impossible to guarantee a cruelty free life. Those poor animals deserve so much better. 

I wouldn't want to say what the cruel, evil person in those pictures deserves, it most certainly isn't a pain free life. An hour in a room with a group of people from this site might be a start.


----------



## Shilasdair (22 May 2020)

I never understand people who comment 'I'd rip his teeth out' or 'I'd punch him'.

Violent behaviour is not something we should rush to emulate, whether the victim is an animal or a human.


----------



## Mrs. Jingle (22 May 2020)

I think he displays many traits of a psychopath, if he does not get stopped at some point he will go on to practice his deviant abhorrent predilections onto children, vulnerable adults or whatever takes his fancy on the day.  I personally hope some vigilantly dispatches him before that happens. My bad I am sure,  but been around too long and seen too much to have any sympathy for the scrote or anyone else like him.


----------



## meleeka (22 May 2020)

Mrs Jingle said:



			I think he displays many traits of a psychopath, if he does not get stopped at some point he will go on to practice his deviant abhorrent predilections onto children, vulnerable adults or whatever takes his fancy on the day.  I personally hope some vigilantly dispatches him before that happens. My bad I am sure,  but been around too long and seen too much to have any sympathy for the scrote or anyone else like him.
		
Click to expand...

I haven’t seen it yet but there it mentioned that his ex partner (if she’s even an ex) is claiming she was abused by him.


----------



## skint1 (22 May 2020)

People like him will continue to operate as long as people continue to duck responsibiity where their horses are concerned    Signed.


----------



## char3479 (22 May 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I never understand people who comment 'I'd rip his teeth out' or 'I'd punch him'.

Violent behaviour is not something we should rush to emulate, whether the victim is an animal or a human.
		
Click to expand...

I don't think most people really mean this. I think it's just a way of expressing the upset and anger at his behaviour and not being able to do anything to stop him. Since seeing the video and his utter disregard for the poor horse, I have been wondering how he would feel if someone knocked his tooth out with a metal pole though.


----------



## Upthecreek (22 May 2020)

What an absolutely vile cretin. Not only is he extremely cruel to treat a horse like that he’s extremely stupid to be filmed doing it. Hopefully he’ll get what he deserves one way or another.


----------



## Ceriann (22 May 2020)

I think most people mean it but probably wouldn’t do it - which goes to show that they are better than he is.  Put most of us in the wrong place at the wrong time with someone like him and I think we’d react in a way we might not like.  If one of those horses was mine I wouldn’t hesitate.  The system to deal with people like him is broken both here and in NI - we need to see some serious changes in how animal rights are protected and enforced.   It’s the least you would expect of a nation of animal lovers.


----------



## ester (22 May 2020)

He filmed most of them himself. . .


----------



## AdorableAlice (22 May 2020)

ester said:



			He filmed most of them himself. . .
		
Click to expand...

Which should make prosecution easier ?


----------



## clairefeekerry1 (22 May 2020)

How do they end up public though? Has he filmed himself then sent to others?
Some of them especially the ridden ones are filmed by someone else


----------



## sherry90 (22 May 2020)

Despicable human. I hope he rots.


----------



## mini_b (22 May 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I never understand people who comment 'I'd rip his teeth out' or 'I'd punch him'.

Violent behaviour is not something we should rush to emulate, whether the victim is an animal or a human.
		
Click to expand...

I thought this too as I was close to posting something on Facebook; however I feel that cruelty against animals and children (and vulnerable people) is a different kettle of fish to two blokes knocking 7 bells out of each other over a disagreement down the pub for example.

That being said would you not fancy a go chasing him with that big whip? I’d be right behind you with the shovel.


----------



## smolmaus (22 May 2020)

clairefeekerry1 said:



			How do they end up public though? Has he filmed himself then sent to others?
Some of them especially the ridden ones are filmed by someone else
		
Click to expand...

He will have sent them to his mates in some WhatsApp group chat and one of those lads has accidentally sent it to a person with a conscience.


----------



## Shilasdair (22 May 2020)

abarnes said:



			That being said would you not fancy a go chasing him with that big whip? I’d be right behind you with the shovel.
		
Click to expand...

Nah, people always get their come-uppance.


----------



## mini_b (22 May 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			Nah, people always get their come-uppance.
		
Click to expand...

fingers crossed shils


----------



## Shilasdair (22 May 2020)

abarnes said:



			fingers crossed shils
		
Click to expand...

I'm not big on crosses.


----------



## mini_b (22 May 2020)

Shilasdair said:



			I'm not big on crosses.
		
Click to expand...

sorry; forgot you were on the dark side 😂


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (24 May 2020)

An update on the petition


----------



## Ownedby4horses (24 May 2020)

I hope to god they do something about this and he doesnt just get a slap on the wrist. I only saw the screenshots and they were enough to make me sick and wish a million horrifc things to become of this vile individual.


----------



## Pearlsasinger (24 May 2020)

I am assuming they meant a prosecution, rather than a 'persecution'.  I hope he doesn't use the defence, of 'they were all persecuting me'


----------



## Determined Dolly (24 May 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I understand that it can be delicate work for the police giving out information on _possibly_ ongoing investigations but that response is just insulting.

The whole nonsense going on about him being a "Traveller" and therefore immune to animal abuse allegations is also insulting. Not how it works!
		
Click to expand...

He’s not a traveller, his parents own a riding school. Unfortunately, even if he’s banned he will still have access to other poor animals at his parents place and let’s face it, someone taught him those evil methods!


----------



## Determined Dolly (24 May 2020)

smolmaus said:



			I know I'm being pedantic but he is in the UK.
		
Click to expand...

Apparently he’s in Wales now?


----------



## mini_b (24 May 2020)

clairefeekerry1 said:



			How do they end up public though? Has he filmed himself then sent to others?
Some of them especially the ridden ones are filmed by someone else
		
Click to expand...

Someone is filming him... they’ve either grown a conscience and shopped him or he’s sent them to others who have done same.

it says a lot about the people he keeps company with to stand and FILM while someone is doing that...
So they are all as bad as him, need to stamp the lot out.


----------



## ester (24 May 2020)

A lot he films himself. 
I thought someone said he'd gone underground in kent


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

Do I hear right that his N. Ireland property is currently being raided? Big post on Happy Hackers on fb.


----------



## ester (5 June 2020)

I'm unconvinced that raiders would turn up in a convertible


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

No, ester, the black Audi belongs to his mum!


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (5 June 2020)

Cinnamontoast said:



			Do I hear right that his N. Ireland property is currently being raided? Big post on Happy Hackers on fb.
		
Click to expand...

I've just this minute seen this too


----------



## ester (5 June 2020)

No marked vehicles though?


----------



## Equi (5 June 2020)

Until there is an official statement from the authorities I won’t be getting the Champaign out. Everyone knows what a worm he is.


----------



## PictusSweetDreams (5 June 2020)

equi said:



			Until there is an official statement from the authorities I won’t be getting the Champaign out. Everyone knows what a worm he is.
		
Click to expand...

I really hope he doesn’t get himself out of this one. Only today he posted a “Connemara” mare for sale, poor thing is absolutely dog lame behind and he’s jumping it!


----------



## ester (5 June 2020)

Well last he was in warwickshire?!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

Apparently he’s selling a cob in Doncaster? And his girlfriend was trying to sell one on Happy Hackers. I dunno, unless I see the cops actually dragging him off to jail, I won’t be able to believe it.


----------



## ester (5 June 2020)

I seem to have been a victim of autocorrect there as that sentence doesn't entirely make sense but you got the gist!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (5 June 2020)

ester said:



			I seem to have been a victim of autocorrect there as that sentence doesn't entirely make sense but you got the gist!
		
Click to expand...

I regularly have to interpret my husband’s speech. He’ll say something knowing I’ll ‘get’ what he says. It’s a skill! 😂


----------



## Bluewaves (21 January 2021)

Just saw a link to this news on Facebook.

https://ballymenadaily.com/local-ne...66wjVgPxpWLPT9pN8LQcnjJRotlQWoVQdc3Vkc0cdr_Jc

What a lovely person he is


----------



## Lipglosspukka (21 January 2021)

Wants castrating. What a wrongun.


----------



## AShetlandBitMeOnce (21 January 2021)

I just saw this, how bizarre - although not wholly surprising. Hopefully if he gets jail time (which I highly doubt as it doesn't seem that serious) his poor animals will find somewhere else to go!


----------



## AFB (21 January 2021)

Wonder what the stats are for animal abusers and flashers going on to even more horrific crimes when you combine the two.

Dangerous individual...


----------



## meleeka (21 January 2021)

Bluewaves said:



			Just saw a link to this news on Facebook.

https://ballymenadaily.com/local-ne...66wjVgPxpWLPT9pN8LQcnjJRotlQWoVQdc3Vkc0cdr_Jc

What a lovely person he is 

Click to expand...

😱🤮🤮🤮


----------



## Bluewaves (4 March 2022)

Looks like he might get some jail time finally. Sentencing will take place soon, but he's at last been found guilty of something. 🤮

Man who filmed woman performing sex act on him is found guilty of voyeurism | NorthernIrelandWorld


----------



## meleeka (4 March 2022)

What a truly vile person.  Let’s hope he gets a decent sentence and has to close his business too.


----------



## Equi (4 March 2022)

He’s seriously not fit to be in public.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (4 March 2022)

Seeing he referred to her as a "mare" knowing what he does to horses made me feel extra sick about the whole thing. As if it wasn't grim enough behaviour.


----------



## Ratface (4 March 2022)

AFB said:



			Wonder what the stats are for animal abusers and flashers going on to even more horrific crimes when you combine the two.

Dangerous individual...
		
Click to expand...

There is a considerable body of academic research which links animal abuse in childhood and adolescence to significant paedophile activities in adulthood. 
For many (50) years I was involved in a professional capacity in the apprehension and subsequent imprisonment of paedophiles.
I relished every imprisonment. They tended  to receive "special" attention when they arrived. Often they transferred to the hospital wing afterwards . . .


----------



## Equi (4 March 2022)

Ratface said:



			There is a considerable body of academic research which links animal abuse in childhood and adolescence to significant paedophile activities in adulthood.
For many (50) years I was involved in a professional capacity in the apprehension and subsequent imprisonment of paedophiles.
I relished every imprisonment. They tended  to receive "special" attention when they arrived. Often they transferred to the hospital wing afterwards . . .
		
Click to expand...

We can only hope some people know his name and what he’s like in there. Wee rat. He makes me ashamed to be on the same island as him.


----------



## Hepsibah (4 March 2022)

Is he really only 23?


----------

